# newcomer to beekeeping and forum



## JCH1960 (May 8, 2009)

My name is Chip from Hamilton County, Tennessee. I caught a swarm of bees in late May of last year that got me started keeping bees.
This year I've managed to catch 6 swarms so far. It has been alot of fun,
and a real learning experience too.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Welcome Chip........... congrats on the swarm captures.
Nothing like "free bees".


----------

